# Future and past of יש



## airelibre

How do you use יש both in the sense of יש ילד and יש לי אוכל in the future and past?
Thankyou


----------



## arbelyoni

We use the verb היה:

היה ילד, יהיה ילד
היה לי אוכל, יהיה לי אוכל


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

airelibre said:


> How do you use יש both in the sense of יש ילד and יש לי אוכל in the future and past?
> Thankyou



היה לי אוכל - past
יהיה לי אוכל - future


----------



## anipo

Hello,
That is absolutely right, but always remember that יש is not a verb, while היה and יהיה are past and future (3rd.person, sing.,m.) of להיות (to be).
שלום


----------



## Aoyama

> but always remember that יש is not a verb


equally absolutely right. It is in fact Modern Hebrew, you wouldn't find it in the Bible. Another good question would be to know where it comes from and who brought it into Modern Hebrew, Ben-Yehuda or others ...


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Aoyama said:


> equally absolutely right. It is in fact Modern Hebrew, you wouldn't find it in the Bible. Another good question would be to know where it comes from and who brought it into Modern Hebrew, Ben-Yehuda or others ...



אוּלַי יֵשׁ חֲמִשִּׁים צַדִּיקִם, בְּתוֹךְ הָעִיר...

​


----------



## Aoyama

> אוּלַי יֵשׁ חֲמִשִּׁים צַדִּיקִם, בְּתוֹךְ הָעִיר...​


was this in the Bible ? Where (Sodom and Gomorra) ? If so, I was/am wrong. [Are there maybe 50 wisemen in(side) the city ?]. I cannot write Hebrew with this PC ...


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Aoyama said:


> was this in the Bible ? Where (Sodom and Gomorra) ? If so, I was/am wrong. [Are there maybe 50 wisemen in(side) the city ?]. I cannot write Hebrew with this PC ...



It was indeed. Genesis 18:24.


----------



## Aoyama

I'll leave my post #7, but it's wrong.


----------



## origumi

Actually יש appears in 85 different places in the Bible: http://sparks.simania.co.il/bibleSearch.php?query=יש.


----------



## Aoyama

Well, _mea magnissima culpa ._


----------



## David S

Aoyama said:


> equally absolutely right. It is in fact Modern Hebrew, you wouldn't find it in the Bible. Another good question would be to know where it comes from and who brought it into Modern Hebrew, Ben-Yehuda or others ...



I wondered in another thread about the similarities with the Russian construction. Like in Russian, the object possessed is the subject of the verb in the past and future, while the possessor is merely the object of a preposition. Like Russian, the verb (or whatever kind of word it is) doesn't change in the present.

Is there an example in Biblical Hebrew of this expression in the past or future?


----------

